# Been a bad year



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

This has been one of the worst years fishing that I can remember. At least for those of us who don't (or can't) fish in rivers. With the temps hopefully starting to drop for good, does anyone think things might be a little better this fall? Or should I just pack up all my gear now and hope next year is not as screwy? 

Any advice or words of encouragement would be great. Another few times out like I've had so far and I'll be putting everything I have up for sale. I don't need this kind of frustration. Fishing just isn't any fun anymore.


----------



## got2fish (Mar 29, 2007)

What are you talking about? I've had a great year of fishing, and it ain't over yet! Granted, it hasen't been the best, but that's to be expected. You got to keep learning and try different tactics.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

got2fish said:


> What are you talking about? I've had a great year of fishing, and it ain't over yet! Granted, it hasen't been the best, but that's to be expected. You got to keep learning and try different tactics.


Have you been fishing in lakes or rivers? And if you've been catching fish in lakes, please tell me where these honeyholes are found, cause I haven't come across them yet! I've caught _nothing_ since one night in May, and those are the only 3 fish I've landed this year...

I've tried as many different tactics and rigs as I can come up with.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I gotta disagree, this has been a GREAT year for me with several PB fish taken this year and several top 5 tourney finishes. Can you elaborate where and what your fishing for?, perhaps someone can help you out with a little more info.

Salmonid


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I fish rivers and they were on fire most of the year and the several tourneys I did well in, were on local lakes. I fish mostly for catfish but also smallies, muskies and about anything that swims. 

What lakes are you fishing? shore or by boat? bass or just anything that swims? live bait or lures? etc. 

Salmonid


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

I have absolutely zero experience in rivers, so I tend to avoid them. Other than a trip in Canada over 20 years ago, I have never caught anything in a river or with an artificial lure. So I tend not to trust lures either.

I do most of my fishing either at paylakes or parks (like Miami-Whitewater). I do not have a boat, so I always fish from shore (unless at a park, where I can rent one). I've learned to stick with live and cut baits as that is what has worked in the past for me most. I like to fish at night, but really any time of day has proved unsuccessful lately.

I have asked around at places like the Bass Pro Shop for advice, but there is only so much they can tell me. Due to "disability" I can only learn how to do something by watching it being done firsthand. And fishing shows on TV only give so much information.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

If you like fishing miami white water I expect this fall to be better than this summer for crappie and bass.. try using twister tail jigs or if you like live bait, minnows. I think this summer has been good but expect the fall to be even better.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

If u dont want to fish artificials,try usieing bass minnow on bottem or under a small bobber with a little splitshot. Give the creeks/rivers a try they are a great place for someone that does not have a boat.
And honestly the only way ur going to develop trust in a lure is to use the heck out of it and learn what it supposed to do in the water. A small twister tail on a small jig is a great lure to start out with that will also catch alot of fish. Just throw it out let it sink and start realling. vary ur retrieves and some times start realling right when it hits the water.
And dont hesitate to ask questions. Theres alot of people willing to help and maybe aven show you the ropes 1st hand. Good luck and dont get discuraged. I consider myself desent a fishing,but get skunked quite often. I just really try to look at it all as a learning experience. And fun time away from everything!
Bobby


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for the replies and encouragement so far. Sorry for my ignorance, but what is a twister tail? Is that like a grub with those long, twisted floppy tails? Jigs make me nervous because I don't see how I can let a lure fall to the rocks on bottom without snagging. And there are so many different sizes, what would I even begin using? Do they have to be dropped to the bottom and fished off of rocks or are there other methods that work?

I have tried lots of different lures with different retreivals, but nothing is really working with me. Just a couple days ago I actually dropped $20 at the BPS on that "banjo minnow" system, since it came with an instructional DVD (if that gives you any idea how desperate I am getting).

I would like to try rivers and creeks, but I can't find any with accessable parking. Other than the GMR dam across from Miami-Hamilton. I keep hearing about others, but have no idea where they are, or where there is to park if I tried there.

Once again, thanks to all who have replied.


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Definitley don't pack it up yet. Fall fishing is just as good and sometimes better than spring fishing so hang in there because it's only going to get better! 

I personally ONLY use artificial bait. And there's rhyme to my reason. For one I mostly just fish for bass. And bass are predatory animals that will eat even when they're not hungry. BUT they won't hunt if they're not hungry. So instead of dangling a live minnow 10 feet away from them hoping that they are hungry and come and eat it, I throw a crankbait that swims right in front of their face and they strike at it regardless if they're hungry or not. So I believe by throwing artificials I'm actually increasing my chances. Just something to consider. 

Now if you're fishing for catfish try this... Bring a few different poles and instead of doing what I see way too many people do all the time and launch your bait as far out to the middle of the lake as possible... throw ONE to the middle, one not quite as far as that, another not quite as far as the second one and so on. They're not always in the deepest holes and you're gonna miss the one cruising the banks if yours is all the way out in the middle of the lake. 

Hope this helps! Stay with it man! A dry line never caught anything.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

BassAddict83 said:


> I personally ONLY use artificial bait. And there's rhyme to my reason. For one I mostly just fish for bass. And bass are predatory animals that will eat even when they're not hungry. BUT they won't hunt if they're not hungry. So instead of dangling a live minnow 10 feet away from them hoping that they are hungry and come and eat it, I throw a crankbait that swims right in front of their face and they strike at it regardless if they're hungry or not. So I believe by throwing artificials I'm actually increasing my chances. Just something to consider.


About crankbaits, I have tried a few but not sure if I am doing it right. I understand the different lip sizes and how they make the lures dive, but I just don't get what to use for where or when. And do they all retreive the same? It is just so much to take in I get frustrated just thinking about using them.



BassAddict83 said:


> Now if you're fishing for catfish try this... Bring a few different poles and instead of doing what I see way too many people do all the time and launch your bait as far out to the middle of the lake as possible... throw ONE to the middle, one not quite as far as that, another not quite as far as the second one and so on. They're not always in the deepest holes and you're gonna miss the one cruising the banks if yours is all the way out in the middle of the lake.


Thanks for the tip but believe me I do this almost every time. I will even sometimes have more than one hook set up on a line so I can have different depths while being out in different locations (which is what I was using when I caught my personal best cats last October). I often wonder if I am outthinking myself. I know that fall can be good, especially for fish like crappie, I just can't help but be frustrated at what a bad year I've had. It's so like me to be completely negative.

Sorry if I keep pounding questions at everyone, but you guys are really the only help I've got at this time. I can't go out and talk to people when I'm out fishing. And believe me, I really am as ignorant as I appear to be.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

E_Lin said:


> This has been one of the worst years fishing that I can remember. At least for those of us who don't (or can't) fish in rivers. With the temps hopefully starting to drop for good, does anyone think things might be a little better this fall? Or should I just pack up all my gear now and hope next year is not as screwy?
> 
> Any advice or words of encouragement would be great. Another few times out like I've had so far and I'll be putting everything I have up for sale. I don't need this kind of frustration. Fishing just isn't any fun anymore.


if you want to know if you are alone you should read some of my posts. and i have 3 boats. but the one for lake erie has been the biggest part of my downfall. i didnt get it back from the marina until late june and all they were sopposed to do was check the doat out and winterize it. then when i got it they had bought and installed all these new parts. costed me 2900.00 just to get my boat back. then had trouble getting it registered. went to erie and between it being broke down and bad weather there was very little fishing. the boat had one engine die with about 4 days left. so we couldnt fish. and its still broke. then on the way home started the motorhome generator, it went up in a ball of smoke. now it wont do anything. got home and the house air was dead, and its still down. oh yea, somewhere in there my youngest son changed the oil in my car. he forgot to put the oil back in. so that motor is locked up. oh yea we was hooking the truck up to the boat to go to erie, and the back brake line just busted wide open. so it was the next day before we left.

my advice is dont make any major decisions about selling your gear. i try to get more out of the act of fishing and who i do get to fish with. you might ask some of the more better catchermen to maby let you go to school with them. im sure theres somebody close to you that could help your fishing. and you might even make some friends for life. sorry about such a long post
sherman


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Well first you have to have a general idea of what the bass are doing in order to select your crankbait. If it's a cloudy day then the bass are usually closer to the surface so a shallow running crank will be best. If it's bright and sunny then they are probably hanging out in deeper water to avoid the sun so a deeper running crank will be better. They don't all work the same. But if you can put it in front of them they'll strike at it. 

One of the best things to do when you're not actually out on the water is to do a little research on the species you're targeting. Find out how they act in certain conditions (season, weather, and water) and what they like to eat. This will give you a better idea of where the fish are and what you can offer them. Fishing is one big puzzle and as soon as you start putting all the pieces together you'll start consistently catching fish! 

And trust me it's completely ok to ask questions. If it wasn't for the guys on this forum I wouldn't know more than half of what I know now. So by all means ask away!


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

sherman51 said:


> my advice is dont make any major decisions about selling your gear. i try to get more out of the act of fishing and who i do get to fish with. you might ask some of the more better catchermen to maby let you go to school with them. im sure theres somebody close to you that could help your fishing. and you might even make some friends for life. sorry about such a long post
> sherman


No worries about a long posting. I have a tendency to let myself go if I'm not paying close attemtion to what I'm writing. For me I try to get as much out of the act of fishing as possible. The times I enjoy most myself I am usually alone (lines in the water; MP3 with headphones, check). If I am out with anyone it is my wife and kid, and they are at least part of the reason I almost want to give up fishing. As far as anyone else, I'm outta luck. It's you guys on the computer screen or bust for me.

Who knows, if its not raining in the morning I might try some stuff after getting out of the hospital. Thanks again.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

BassAddict83 said:


> Well first you have to have a general idea of what the bass are doing in order to select your crankbait. If it's a cloudy day then the bass are usually closer to the surface so a shallow running crank will be best. If it's bright and sunny then they are probably hanging out in deeper water to avoid the sun so a deeper running crank will be better. They don't all work the same. But if you can put it in front of them they'll strike at it.


Thats more than I knew a few seconds ago, so thanks for that info. I will keep that in mind.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorry if I keep pounding questions at everyone, but you guys are really the only help I've got at this time. I can't go out and talk to people when I'm out fishing. And believe me, I really am as ignorant as I appear to be.[/QUOTE]

i,ve always been told the only stupid question is the one you didnt ask. you have one of the best bunch of guys here that i know of to answer your questions. so you just ask away. hopefully somebody on here will be able to give you an answer that will help you. i,ve got some great answers on here. i,ve got info on new products that i was thinking about buying that really helped me make the right decision.

and alot of us get alittle down hearted about fishing. it can be hard sometimes to just keep going. i was down this spring and was even thinking about giving up. i was depressed and all it would do was rain. the marina had my new used boat i had bought last oct and put in the shop. and found out they had ordered all these parts but wouldnt finish fixing it. all my old fishing friends are gone now. most of them are dead, and a few have moved away. i do have 2 sons and there families and one brother that fishes erie alittle with me. but after the guys on here got me through that. and even tho my whole year has kinda stunk. after my trip to erie and all the trouble i had. im out of the slump now and looking forward to next year.

my health sucks so i cant do the things i want to do, but with alittle help i still manage to do enough to keep me interested. i plan on taking my 15 ft tri hull up to maumee next spring. i,ve always fished from the bank before. and havent been there for about 10 yrs now. i cant stand long enough to fish from the bank. but i think i will be ok out of my boat. im going to try to make a trip to florida in feb to visit my family and get some fishing in. if i dont get to go, then im going to try and get a charter ice fishing with double j in fed. then i have big plans for erie next year. i dont have the people to go with me as much as i want to go, so im going to go fish with some of the guys on here. i,ve made a couple of good friends on here this year and really look forward to meeting them and a few more of the guys.

this is a good place to talk about your fishing troubles. because your talking to fishermen. and we all have some problems. so anything you want help with just ask. and read alot of the threads and post on some of them. you,ll get to know alot about these guys. like the dino bino turtle markfish has been after has been a great thread to follow. i just click on new posts every day and catch up with everything. and if i have a question or just something i want to talk about i,ll start a new thread.

you have alot of supporters on here. you just need to keep asking your questions. and start making some plans of things you want to try.

i love to go to our local lake and take the artificial nightcrawlers with the little spinner in front and just cast to any rock rip rap and just start reeling in reel slow.

one thing i like to do with catfisf is use chickin liver and use a bobber and try setting it at different depths. you dont see many people use bodders for cats but it works for me. good luck with your fishing. and your sticking with it.
sherman


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

I would have to agree somewhat with the starting thread.

Although I rarely get skunked...this year has been really slow for me.

I fish the LMR 100% of the time. I fish the Batavia area and south to East Fork. I have been catching catfish at alarming rates on crankbaits and the bass are far and few in between. I have tried cranks, spinners, grubs, and top water and the only things that seem to hit are the cranks.

My hot spots that usually produce nice smallies either land me cats or no bass at all.

I still continue to go out every weekend and wade but soon the waters will be to cold to do so.

I hope the bass come out and play!!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

If you want to try jigs out I'd start off with 1/4oz and adjust to either a jig a little bit heavier or go down in size to an 1/8oz. Yes if if fish them in the rocks you will lose a few(unless you use braided line which helps in getting them back a tad more often) but it's all part of fishing in the rocks. Also you'll want to use a crawfish looking trailer as that's what you're trying to imitate. All fish seem to love those things. Try matching the trailer to the jig skirt color as well ( helps give it a bigger profile). Also I'd start out with one thats a color a tad bit darker than the bottom. If nothing on that color scheme then go to one that is roughly the same color as the bottom/rocks you're fishing (gotta remember that the craws need to blend in to their surroundings so they're not gonna be much different in color.) You can bounce the jig along the rocks,slowly crawl it over the rocks,swim it back to you,whatever suits your taste on that particular day. That's the beauty of using jigs,you can fish them a million different ways and at a million different speeds.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Also for cats don't overlook some of the weirder choices of bait( in some peoples eyes anyways). Hotdogs,Limburger(sp?) Cheese, and canned cat food(made into doughballs using bread crumbs) are just a few that'll work for cats. Also try to fish near any downed trees,brush piles,etc,etc that you can because the cats use those types of places as well to hide out it. 


If you're going after crappies then you can't go wrong with a Road Runner jighead with a curly tail grub or shad swimbait body(no bigger than 2'' for the little Road Runners). Also small bass swimbaits will get you some slabs as well. I usually use crappie nibblets on my set ups as well.


----------



## TIC (Sep 9, 2009)

E_Lin,

Don't get frustrated. If you enjoy fishing, fish. Hopefully some of the advice you've received will help and you'll be rewarded with better luck.

I was an avid fisherman as a kid growing up on a farm in Kentucky. We had a great pond that produced HUGE bluegill and some nice bass. I was very lucky to have such a nice spot. My family also went to Dale Hollow Lake a couple of times each summer and I fished there with my dad. But that was 30+ years ago. I more or less quit fishing as an adult and just started again a couple of years ago.

Anyway, this year has been spectacular for me. I've caught over 200 Large Mouth Bass this summer and I only caught 2-3 last year. The difference? I switched from fishing mostly live bait to fishing mostly a Senko style worm on a Texas rig. For me, it's been almost like cheating. Of course I'm fishing in a very productive (private) lake, but still, going from 2-3 bass to 200+ in the same water is a major accomplishment for me.

I would highly recommend you at least try fishing with this setup. It has done wonders for me and it is easy. The retrieve is simple and it takes much of the guesswork out of fishing an artificial lure.

OK, here's what you need. All can be bought at Walmart or BassPro.

1/8 oz bullet shaped slip sinker (looks like the lead in a bullet with a hole in the center).

1/0 offset worm hook

pack of Senko style stick worms ( you can buy the original Gary Yamamoto Senko worms at BassPro, but they are expensive-$8.50/bag) I use the Storm King Shim-E Stick in Green Pumpkin color. You can buy them at Walmart for $2.96/bag. This is a GREAT value in soft plastic Senko style Stick worms.

Rig it Texas Rig. You can look it up on YouTube or Google. It is pretty simple once you do it a few times.

Now for the retrieve. I've been catching most of my fish in water that is 4-8 ft deep. Mostly where I fish there is cover provided by weeds growing up from the bottom. Cast the worm out pretty far and let it sink to the bottom. Once it hits bottom start your retrieve. All you need to do is take up the slack with your rod tip down at about horizontal in front of you, then lift the rod tip up until it is pointing straight up in the air (90 degrees up from where you started). Now let the worm sink back to the bottom. Start lowering your rod tip back toward horizontal and take up the slack as you go. You might want to take up the slack slowly so you know the worm has hit bottom again. Anyway, keep doing this until you retrieve all the way back to you, then do it again. You can change the retrieve speed to either faster or slower to see what works best. In heavy weeds, a faster retrieve seems to work best for me as it seems to not get hung up in the weeds on the bottom as much as a slow retrieve.

Try different water depths. I often cast toward the shore when fishing from a canoe or kayak and sometimes the bass hits immediately when the worm hit the water in only 1-2 feet of water near the shore. Other times the fish hits in deeper water. Sometimes the bass will hit as the worm is dropping (when you let the line go slack after a retrieve). If you feel weight on the line after bringing the tip up and letting the worm fall back to the bottom, you may have a bass on or the worm may be pulling on a weed or brush. Give the rod tip a little snap to set the hook. If it is a bass, you'll know it. If it is a week/stick/etc., let more slack into you line and usually the worm will drop off of the obstacle and you can start your retrieve again.

Give it a try. It won't cost much if you buy the stuff in small quantities at Walmart. If you are successful, great! If not, your not out much money.

BTW, the Senko style (stick) worms are deadly in farm ponds and small lakes in my experience. If I only had one artificial lure choice, this would be it.

Good Luck!


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

All this has been great. You guys have been more help than I ever anticipated. The best part is being able to know I am not the only one in the boat with or without a paddle. I will try some of the suggestions, and if I do get any luck I will make sure to post any pics.



spfldbassguy said:


> Also for cats don't overlook some of the weirder choices of bait( in some peoples eyes anyways). Hotdogs,Limburger(sp?) Cheese, and canned cat food(made into doughballs using bread crumbs) are just a few that'll work for cats. Also try to fish near any downed trees,brush piles,etc,etc that you can because the cats use those types of places as well to hide out it.


Last year I would go to the butcher down the street and get a pint of blood. I would cut up and score a bunch of hot dogs and let them soak in the blood before using it as bait for cats. The funny thing was, I ended up catching almost exclusively carp on them, and only one or two cats. I haven't done that this year, since I wasn't going for carp, but I might have to try that again just for the carp, I suppose.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I had my best day ever two weekends ago at CC. 3 white bass and an 18" drum in 20 minutes.

Hang in there, you're due!


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i'm the same way.. haven't caught nothing


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

E_Lin said:


> All this has been great. You guys have been more help than I ever anticipated. The best part is being able to know I am not the only one in the boat with or without a paddle. I will try some of the suggestions, and if I do get any luck I will make sure to post any pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Last year I would go to the butcher down the street and get a pint of blood. I would cut up and score a bunch of hot dogs and let them soak in the blood before using it as bait for cats. The funny thing was, I ended up catching almost exclusively carp on them, and only one or two cats. I haven't done that this year, since I wasn't going for carp, but I might have to try that again just for the carp, I suppose.


That's the beauty of this site,endless amounts of info willingly given to try helping out fellow anglers. 

Hey catching some carp is better than catching nothing at all rightlol. Try the hot dog thing out again but with out the blood and see if that helps with the kitty cats.


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

spfldbassguy said:


> Hey catching some carp is better than catching nothing at all rightlol. Try the hot dog thing out again but with out the blood and see if that helps with the kitty cats.


Catching carp is a privilege!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

BassAddict83 said:


> Catching carp is a privilege!


Not for those of us that hate catching them. That's one species of fish that I never fish for and the only ones I catch are on accident. They're just not my cup of tea I guess.....LOL


----------



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

I see that your info says that you live in colerain. I live in the area also and wouldn't mind getting out with you and showing you how to fish the creeks and/or rivers around here if you would like.


----------



## dmaphukn (Apr 3, 2009)

AnglinMueller said:


> I see that your info says that you live in colerain. I live in the area also and wouldn't mind getting out with you and showing you how to fish the creeks and/or rivers around here if you would like.


I live close. Can you show me how to fish them as well


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

TIC said:


> Now for the retrieve. I've been catching most of my fish in water that is 4-8 ft deep. Mostly where I fish there is cover provided by weeds growing up from the bottom. Cast the worm out pretty far and let it sink to the bottom. Once it hits bottom start your retrieve. All you need to do is take up the slack with your rod tip down at about horizontal in front of you, then lift the rod tip up until it is pointing straight up in the air (90 degrees up from where you started). Now let the worm sink back to the bottom. Start lowering your rod tip back toward horizontal and take up the slack as you go. You might want to take up the slack slowly so you know the worm has hit bottom again. Anyway, keep doing this until you retrieve all the way back to you, then do it again. You can change the retrieve speed to either faster or slower to see what works best. In heavy weeds, a faster retrieve seems to work best for me as it seems to not get hung up in the weeds on the bottom as much as a slow retrieve.


At one time or another I use a similar retrieve with almost everything, jigs, crankbaits, plastics. I might pause or jerk while lifting the rod tip.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

AnglinMueller said:


> I see that your info says that you live in colerain. I live in the area also and wouldn't mind getting out with you and showing you how to fish the creeks and/or rivers around here if you would like.


I wouldn't have any problem with that. I'll let you know that I work 3rd shift, so I don't have a lot of time during the week. But I'm not scheduled for this weekend so I am free starting Friday morning. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

AnglinMueller said:


> I see that your info says that you live in colerain. I live in the area also and wouldn't mind getting out with you and showing you how to fish the creeks and/or rivers around here if you would like.


i'd like that too.. didn't know who you was talking to


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

e lin what part of colerain do you live.. i'm behind northgate


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i,ve never tried this for cats myself. but i,ve heard of guys going to there butcher and getting blood from chicken livers and then taking guaze or cotton and putting a trebble hook in it then putting it in there ice trays then soak it in blood then freeze it. and putting it in a small cooler to keep it from thawing out. then they use a swivel and just put on a new one when they need new bait. but the blood slowly melts and the guaze or cotton wont come off the hook so it works for quite awhile.

as for carp i use to target them many years ago. they are a ball to catch, i made up my own dough balls. i guess i,ve tried a thousand concockshions. i,ve used sugar pops ground up and add just enough water to make it packy. then i,ve tried cornmeal and jello to hold it together. and i,ve tried all kinds of flavors with anything i could get to stay together. i have even caught a few cats on some of my bait. its just alot of fun to catch them on your own bait that you made yourself. hang in there you,ll be able to catch something from all the info your getting on here.
sherman


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

In the spring and fall saugeye and bass are cruising near shore and especially at night. If you don't want to cast or have a second rod I would rig one up with a floating jig head and a good sized minnow.

Here is a youtube video on floating jig heads. Forget the part about the bottom bouncer with a wire. 




Run your line through a slip sinker and tie the jig head on. Then about 12" to 
18" above the hook wrap your line around a small split shot and tighten it down. You can also use a swivel instead of a slip sinker. When the fish hits this he won't feel much resistance until you pull on the rod. This will catch saugeye, bass, perch and possibly allow a musky to slice your line in half. During the summer the minnows don't live as long but you can use liver, crawlers or leeches.


----------

